# New member to this forum



## BurnitDown (Aug 28, 2018)

Well, I'm posting this to introduce myself.
My name is George, I have been lifting for about 3 years.  I am 6'1" and about 200-205.   Weighed 150 when I started 3 years ago (when I used to be a more active  runner).  Recently my goals were cutting and dropping some weight... so  I went from 215-220 back to where I am now.  

Typically I lift 3 times a  week and do cardio for 20-25 minutes 2 times a week.

I'm open for a new knowledge and in advance, I appreciate all of your help and opinions on supplements, training methods, and um more supplements.

Thank you!


----------



## brazey (Aug 28, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Aug 28, 2018)

Welcome aboard 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 12, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

BurnitDown said:


> Well, I'm posting this to introduce myself.
> My name is George, I have been lifting for about 3 years.  I am 6'1" and about 200-205.   Weighed 150 when I started 3 years ago (when I used to be a more active  runner).  Recently my goals were cutting and dropping some weight... so  I went from 215-220 back to where I am now.
> 
> Typically I lift 3 times a  week and do cardio for 20-25 minutes 2 times a week.
> ...



Welcome!


----------

